# Dusty and Lucky



## LordZoma (Jan 5, 2015)

Dusty was a dark haired fancy rat, with dumbo ears, and a big heart.


He lived his entire life with me, alongside his brother Lucky, and was as sweet as anyone could hope a rat would be.


Every day when I entered my room he would run up to me and say hello, of course hoping that I had some delicious treats to give him, which I almost always did.


His favorites, just like his brother, were broccoli, cantaloupe, and watermelon. And of course he loved chocolate!


Dusty didn't live in a cage. He had the entire room at his disposal, and he hung out and slept in just about every different nook and cranny his room had to offer.


He was my best friend, and whenever I needed him, he was there for me, and he loved being pet, especially behind his big ears.


Dusty grew sick at the end, and nothing I could do would bring a bounce back into his step. One morning I found him crawling to the door, gasping for air, and I wanted to hold him as he passed, but he wanted to be alone. I put him down by his little house, and left for half a minute, but by the time I had returned he was gone.


Lucky was very sad at his passing, and for a couple weeks I used folded black socks to give him something like Dusty to cuddle with, but Lucky knew the difference, and after a while pushed the socks away..

Lucky was a beautiful white rat, with Dumbo ears and soft fur. Dusty passed away on 11/11, and when 1/1 came, he knew it was time to join him on the rainbow bridge.

I will never forget him, and the joy he brought to my life. He lived his life with no cage, and roamed free in a room with plenty of space and food to keep him content.

Towards the end Lucky couldnt use his back legs, and for months pulled himself around with his front paws. He made a new home for himself under a ramp, and stayed nearby to where he could drink and eat.

I kept good care of him, but I regret not being there for him more in his final days. He died peacefully in his sleep, and I hope he was not cold. At least the very last treat I gave him was some chocolate. If only I had given him the whole piece, and not saved the rest.

I miss him so.


I will miss them both forever, and they will always be in my heart, and be fondly remembered.


----------



## LordZoma (Jan 5, 2015)

Old men, having their green mush.


----------



## LordZoma (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh boy, watermelon!


----------



## LordZoma (Jan 5, 2015)

Honoring their memory in their absence.


----------



## Aranhen (Dec 30, 2014)

Awwww that's cute


----------



## LordZoma (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm sorry Lucky. I should have kept you warmer.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Such an excellent way of paying your respects. Such sad news


----------

